# Which handheld trimmer to get



## egraham (Jun 1, 2019)

I need a handheld hedge trimmer for my new house. I am definitely going to get a professional grade model. I have a still kombi with the hedge trimmer attachment but it is heavy and is not designed for the bushes that are close to the ground. 

Is there a big difference between the Husky and Stihl professional hedge trimmers? I own products from both brands and really don’t have a favorite outside of chain saws.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CR888 (Jun 1, 2019)

I'd take a look at the 525 husky. I have kombi too and the problem like you mentioned is they don't offer a short shaft option for the hedge attachment. Not sure if husky do either, my Solo unit has 2 shaft lengths, the small one is about 10" so its great for close up detailed work. But the husky unit has good reviews by people I trust, I'd look at them currently.


----------



## mad_mat222 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi,
I have a small mowing and landscaping business. I currently use a makita 18v hedger DUH523z which is a small tool but works well for maintenance. The DUH602Z is the commercial version. Both Awesome. Spend the money and go battery. In a few years you won’t be able to buy petrol edgers and hedgers anyway. I really balked at battery gear until I used the hedger. I used a bush ranger and an echo hedger2 stroke machines to do a couple hundred meters of over head bushes and it sucked because of the weight. Don’t have the issues with the battery gear. The edgers can run for over an hour on a bigger battery by husky. 

Any arguments about batteries running out is a mute point because so does a petrol tank. Just swap out the battery. You can run chargers in your car and trailer too. If you running a solar panel on your car/trailer setup you get free power. Skins are pretty cheap after the initial battery investment. No fuel or straight gassing issues to worry about. And they are really light and powerful. 

I currently have a husky 322l petrol but when it dies I will be going over to the battery powered stuff. Will keep the makita until it dies. I don’t have any experience with stihl battery gear. Got told not to go near the chainsaw though. The technology will come and will produce more torque than 2 stroke stuff. For now the hedgers and edgers are good gear. 

Not affiliated with anyone, just like using good gear.


----------

